# Parakeets have new friends



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful little birds, and what a nice set-up you have for them!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Moose (Male), Reggie (Female), Archie (male) and Jughead (Female)








Everyone is settling in








Just put on their new feeders


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww! It looks like they have 'paired up' and chosen their mates'already! LOL!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks TP and MollyMuiMa, I am pleased with the new additions I picked them for their loving natures. Basically they were preening others. 

Archie is 9 years old, oldest one I ever had lived to 12, so he is getting up there. Jughead I got about a year ago, since I majorly sized up their cage I wanted another pair and I kept to the Archie and friends name theme. I've kept parakeets for the last 20+ years they are nice little birds and easy to care for.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

twyla said:


> Thanks TP and MollyMuiMa, I am pleased with the new additions I picked them for their loving natures. Basically they were preening others.
> 
> Archie is 9 years old, oldest one I ever had lived to 12, so he is getting up there. Jughead I got about a year ago, since I majorly sized up their cage I wanted another pair and I kept to the Archie and friends name theme. I've kept parakeets for the last 20+ years they are nice little birds and easy to care for.



Forgive me, but I have to ask - why no Veronica and Betty? And who was Moose's girlfriend? Was it Midge?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, Midge was Moose's girlfriend. Would you believe that I have an Aunt Betty, cousin Veronica and old family friend nicknamed Midge. Just didn't seem right. 

Archie originally had a mate named Edith, a la the Bunkers, when she passed on I was with mom when I picked out a new parakeet it made her laugh when I said I was going to name the new bird Jughead. 

I used to use gender neutral names. 
Mookie and Yoshi
Wingnut and **********
Bluebelle and Lemonhead
then it was Archie and Edith, mainly cause it made mom laugh because I said they sounded like the Bunkers.


----------

